# Drivers license question



## MikeF1111 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hi all,

I have scanned through the other DL questions on here and none seem to cover my particular situation.

I live in NYC and have done so for about three years now. I still have a UK driving license and haven't ever got it changed to the New York one (I live in the city, so don't need it). My parents are coming over to Florida in November and I'm going to meet them. They are hoping that I can get on the rental car so they won't have to drive the whole time and I'm wondering if I can use my UK DL for that. I know my license is no good in New York, because I'm resident here and have been for way too long to use the UK one, but I'm not resident in Florida, so can I use a UK one there?

Many thanks in advance for your help. Great site by the way.

Mike


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Depending on visa status your UK license can be good up to one year. You have to get a license. It is not rocket science and costs a few dollars. Personally I would not care to get pulled over or be involved in a wreck without valid license.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

MikeF1111 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I have scanned through the other DL questions on here and none seem to cover my particular situation.
> 
> ...


Get your Dad to rent the car and add you as a named driver


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Davis1 said:


> Get your Dad to rent the car and add you as a named driver


And use a UK dl after three years in New York:>)


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

twostep said:


> And use a UK dl after three years in New York:>)


YUp ...he has no other license to show


----------



## MikeF1111 (Oct 4, 2010)

twostep said:


> Depending on visa status your UK license can be good up to one year. You have to get a license. It is not rocket science and costs a few dollars. Personally I would not care to get pulled over or be involved in a wreck without valid license.


Hi twostep,

Thank you for your answer. My problem with getting a DL is my visa has expired. They're applying for an extension, so I'm good for working right now, but I can't get a DL (I don't think anyway). I also believe in NY that I need to take a test (practical and written) and I really don't have time to do that. I also will not be driving without a valid license.

It sounds like the answer is I can't drive in Florida. I was just hoping that since I'm in a different state that they would accept my UK DL still. If not, then my dad's going to have to drive. 

Davis1, thanks, but I'm not keen on the trouble I'd get in if I had a crash while driving on an invalid driving license.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Never think or hope when it comes to cut and dry issues:>) Go on line, check the ctural requirements (which are ridiculous), take your visa paperwork and get your license. You never know when you might need it.
Have a great time with your folks. Any special plans in FL?


----------



## NORM123 (Jul 10, 2009)

*license*

In Ca., if you're not just on vacation, it's mandatory to get Ca. license. If you're driving around, the ins companies want to be able to review your driving record. Simply put, get off your butt and get one


----------



## MikeF1111 (Oct 4, 2010)

Hello all,

Follow up question to my earlier one. I'm staying, so am now in the process of getting my driving licence in New York. Minor rant - even at 36, I'm only allowed to drive in NYC and Long Island (all of Long Island) if my parents are in the car or a driving instructor. Which means that to practise I have to pay an instructor for a lesson, which is a royal pain in the backside.

Anyway, according to the DMV website, I have to surrender my foreign driving licence to the examiner when I take the test. I have two questions. One, given that having my licence gives me no benefit whatsoever when it comes to passing the test, can I just keep schtum about the existence of the other licence? Two, if I've "misplaced" my UK licence, will that prevent me from being allowed to take the test? 

Thanks 

Mike


----------



## vronchen (Jan 26, 2012)

MikeF1111 said:


> Minor rant - even at 36, I'm only allowed to drive in NYC and Long Island (all of Long Island) if my parents are in the car or a driving instructor.


does not have to be a parent. anyone over the age of 21 with a valid license will do.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Mike - NY State or City?


----------



## MikeF1111 (Oct 4, 2010)

vronchen said:


> does not have to be a parent. anyone over the age of 21 with a valid license will do.


Here is what the DMV Manual says on the matter: 

"Every time you practice driving, you must be accompanied by a licensed driver at least 21 years old who has a license valid for the type of vehicle you are driving. In Long Island and New York City, this person must be a parent or guardian or a driving instructor."

It then goes on to talk about special restrictions for people under 18, so I can only assume that this applies regardless of age. I can't find anything that says this only applies to certain ages.

twostep,

I live in NYC and am taking the test out on Long Island. That was simply a matter of somewhere reasonably convenient that didn't have a two month wait for a test date. NYC has test areas in Brooklyn, Queens and the Bronx, but all of them were a long wait. I think there is also one in Staten Island, but that's not particularly convenient in any way.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Every DMV office has a long wait. Seems to come with the territory.

Can you not request a new UK license and go the short "transfer your license" route and pick the UK one up upon leaving?


----------



## MikeF1111 (Oct 4, 2010)

twostep said:


> Every DMV office has a long wait. Seems to come with the territory.
> 
> Can you not request a new UK license and go the short "transfer your license" route and pick the UK one up upon leaving?


I can do that, but my problem with that is I have a car that I keep at my parents' house back home that was cheap and cheerful and does what I need it to do (namely makes me mobile when I go back home). I own it and insure it, and it's insured for me to drive with my UK licence. If I now get a US one and have to surrender the UK one, then I'm going to have to let my insurance company know and I think that's likely to push the insurance cost up. 

Basically what I'd like to do is drive in the US on the US licence and in the UK on the UK licence, but apparently I'm not allowed to do that.


----------



## Nawwal1206 (Oct 15, 2012)

MikeF1111 said:


> I can do that, but my problem with that is I have a car that I keep at my parents' house back home that was cheap and cheerful and does what I need it to do (namely makes me mobile when I go back home). I own it and insure it, and it's insured for me to drive with my UK licence. If I now get a US one and have to surrender the UK one, then I'm going to have to let my insurance company know and I think that's likely to push the insurance cost up.
> 
> Basically what I'd like to do is drive in the US on the US licence and in the UK on the UK licence, but apparently I'm not allowed to do that.


I have a friend who lives where I do (in Florida). He is originally from Wales and he has a valid UK (Welsh) license AND a valid FL license. He simply kept his mouth shut about having a UK license and took the test. In Florida, all you need is a learner's permit for one year, then you can test for the regular license. I apologize for not being able to provide information specific to New York, but I'm...well...a Floridian  At any rate, I can't imagine that the Department of Motor Vehicles in any state would force you to surrender a foreign license.

Now, with regards to your rental car situation in Florida, the requirements actually vary among rental companies. The reason for this is that, contrary to popular belief, the most important document in the event of a rental car crash is not your license...it is your *rental agreement*! Some companies will require a valid American license, and others essentially require a pulse and the ability to stand erect (you'd be surprised how many "reputable" rental companies fall into the second group). Anyway, I recommend that you shop around! Another British expat friend of mine who has been living here in Florida (for about a year and a half without a license) was able to rent a car for the weekend with a UK passport and no evidence that he is a tourist.


----------

